# Tieing a tassle to a Spear?



## Tensei85 (Nov 27, 2009)

Haha, it's as stupid as it sounds 

But has anyone seen or have any links that go into detail on how to tie a tassle (red hare) to a Spear?

My Sifu showed me a long time ago but I was hoping that there may be some sort of reference in cyberspace or "what not" to clarify it a bit.

I know stupid request but thanks for looking into this matter.

All the best,


----------



## Jin Gang (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't know the "official" way to do it, haven't seen any "how to's" on it.  I had one that was purchased with the tassel already on, and I looked at that one when I put together my own.  I first tied the tassel on to the very base of the spear head with the hair pointing towards the spear point, then pull it down over the tie so it makes that sort of "bulb" shape.  Then use the red string to tie it down, just below the spear head.
I don't think everyone does it the same way, and it probably doesn't matter as long as it looks ok and it stays on there.  

you can sort of see it from this picture (this isn't mine, just a random picture)
http://www.wle.com/media/W032.jpg


----------

